# HELP. 1968 GTO Bumper install



## dallie68GTO (Jan 19, 2014)

. So almost have the bumper back together after months of sitting and have no f-ing clue where the the two of these go back. Help brothers!!!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

For lack of a better name, let’s call it the “jack stress transfer bracket”. 

If you use the stock bumper jack, there is a slot under the bumper on each side that the “tang” of the jack fits into. This puts a lot of stress around this slot when jacking up the car. The two parts (there should be two) you have transfer the weight from bumper jack slot to the upright of the main bumper mounting bracket. The curved part of sits down in the inside/bottom of the bumper and the square hole lines up with the lower left or right square hole in the main bumper brackets. A carriage bolt (one of 6 ) inserts from the front, passes through both “stress bracket” and vertical bumper bracket. 

Hope this helps.


----------

